# Moobs



## cancer the friendly cat (Oct 26, 2007)

I passed the 325 pound mark last month, and have gained about 75 pounds since last November. I have about a "A cup" size moobs now, and I'm wondering how I can get them bigger? Do I just gain more (as my legs and arms are softer and bigger than they used to be as well as my moobs), or are there certain ways?


----------



## Suze (Oct 26, 2007)

I just have to ask...why do you want breasts so badly? I mean, you are a guy right? So why this urge for feminine curves?

Trying to understand, not judge


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 28, 2007)

dude im 225 and i have an A cup, possibly a B cup. its all about genetics. when i was in the 8th grade, i was thin as a rail, yet i had manboobs. go figure.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Susie

Even though most Fat Guys are not Trying to *grow Moobs* they *can *be a part of what a Fat Man experiences as he gets heavier. Especially now days with so many chemicals in the human environment that mimic estrogen.

Fat can be a gender equalizer some men get Moobs and some Women get a big belly and small breasts, but I would not said that they have a more manly Fat Body.

For me my Moobs are just another part of my Fat that I have to accept 

William





susieQ said:


> I just have to ask...why do you want breasts so badly? I mean, you are a guy right? So why this urge for feminine curves?
> 
> Trying to understand, not judge


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 28, 2007)

*edit* Also, some skin and hair care products contain estrogen, placental extracts, phytoestrogens, and that sorta stuff. AFAIK you can absorb that sort of stuff through your skin.


----------



## gast (Oct 28, 2007)

**edited out***


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 28, 2007)

gast said:


> ***edited out***



mod
I want to be perfectly clear that this website is not for dispensing specific medical advice or telling anyone to use medicine that is not specifically prescribed for them by a doctor. Anything you do in your personal life that is unsupervised medically is done at your own risk. 
/mod


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 29, 2007)

One word: implants. It worked for Genesis P-orridge.


----------



## Afro Man (Oct 29, 2007)

It all depends on your body type, fat just grows where it wants', there's really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## gast (Oct 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> mod
> I want to be perfectly clear that this website is not for dispensing specific medical advice or telling anyone to use medicine that is not specifically prescribed for them by a doctor.



I would think so, this is obviously not a medical forum. Does anybody know a site to discuss aspects of weight gain on a more scientific level, where the audience is aware that medical stuff is always dangerous, especially without permanent supervision by a doctor?



> Anything you do in your personal life that is unsupervised medically is done at your own risk.
> /mod



You should say it clearly: Gaining weight excessively without medical supervision is done at your own risk. And with medical supervision, it's a risk, too. Something like this should be written as a standard disclaimer under any recipe we post. I have worked in the medical sector for some years (unfortunately I haven't done too much pharmacology). My experience tell my clearly, that not staying fit might be a mistake if you get older.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, gast, it really seems you're missing a lot about this site in particular and the SA movement in general. While there is a lot of fantasy-speak here about unfitness and immobility, there's also a LOT of real talk about maintaining fitness & health while being fat.

Fat & fitness are not mutually exclusive. I'm sorry to hear that you are part of the medical sector and still believe that they are.


----------



## gast (Oct 29, 2007)

I've not been precise, you can be fit while being overweight, that's absolutely right. Even much fitter than an average person. But you can't stay healthy as long as you could if your weight was smaller. Your articulations will abrade much quicker, because the surface of the articulation can't grow bigger. The tissue can't deal with the resulting high pressure. The same happens to people performing too much sports, especially to bodybuilders. Both groups can stay fit and healthy for a long time, but both have long term risks. I've seen many articulation implants and though the newer ones are not really bad, its something you should not want to have in your body. Especially knees are tricky, hips are a bit better but far from being good. The longer you can avoid getting such an implant, the more comfortable the last decades of your life will be.
But that's no excuse for bing underweight. In case science develops adequate (and affordable) exchange tissue for the articulations, my most serious concern will disappear.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> mod
> I want to be perfectly clear that this website is not for dispensing specific medical advice or telling anyone to use medicine that is not specifically prescribed for them by a doctor. Anything you do in your personal life that is unsupervised medically is done at your own risk.
> /mod




Does that include sarcasm?


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 29, 2007)

cancer the friendly cat said:


> and I'm wondering how I can get them bigger?



Some sources say that smoking pot increases them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Does that include sarcasm?



My message? Absolutely not.


----------



## zonker (Oct 30, 2007)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Some sources say that smoking pot increases them.



Yeah, you get the munchies, you eat more, you grow some moobage...


----------



## zonker (Oct 30, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I just have to ask...why do you want breasts so badly? I mean, you are a guy right? So why this urge for feminine curves?
> 
> Trying to understand, not judge



I would say that, for me, this would have to do with the sensuous nature of fat. Plenty of people who gain weight will tell you that their new bulges and rolls are quite sexually sensitive. Love handles, for example, seem much more capable of sexual stimulation.

Although my moobs have yet to come to fruition, I have noticed that what little I have has become more arousably sensitive. I believe many women are quite stimulated by touching, kissing, sucking of their breasts, and there's no reason that men aren't much the same. Therefore, bring on the moobage -- and the resultant pleasures of the flesh.

:eat1:


----------



## Suze (Oct 30, 2007)

William said:


> Hi Susie
> 
> Even though most Fat Guys are not Trying to *grow Moobs* they *can *be a part of what a Fat Man experiences as he gets heavier. Especially now days with so many chemicals in the human environment that mimic estrogen.
> 
> ...





zonker said:


> I would say that, for me, this would have to do with the sensuous nature of fat. Plenty of people who gain weight will tell you that their new bulges and rolls are quite sexually sensitive. Love handles, for example, seem much more capable of sexual stimulation.
> 
> Although my moobs have yet to come to fruition, I have noticed that what little I have has become more arousably sensitive. I believe many women are quite stimulated by touching, kissing, sucking of their breasts, and there's no reason that men aren't much the same. Therefore, bring on the moobage -- and the resultant pleasures of the flesh.
> 
> :eat1:



Thanks for the replies guys I guess it's different how you look at it!


----------



## zonker (Oct 30, 2007)

SusieQ,

Just one more bit of info. If you check the FFA/BHM forum here at Dimensions, you'll find that many men and women appreciate moobs.

Here's a quote I think which may sum up a lot of feelings. I think it's from Helen Dunmore's short story collection Loves of Fat Men. I have not read that collection, but someone passed along this quote. 

"There is nothing as sleep-giving as the shoulder and breast of a fat man."


----------



## Suze (Oct 30, 2007)

zonker said:


> SusieQ,
> 
> Just one more bit of info. If you check the FFA/BHM forum here at Dimensions, you'll find that many men and women appreciate moobs.
> 
> ...



Thanks again
I haven't spent much time on that board and i'm not a FFA...I guess that's why I asked! I have learned a lot of different preferenced thanks to Dims!
It's all very interesting. 
Sorry if i sounded rude or something


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 31, 2007)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Some sources say that smoking pot increases them.



To me that's one of the best and funniest myths. From a scientific standpoint wholly without merit, but people still think it's true.

As far as moobs go, I'm going to assume that they are much like chick boobs. It's pretty much predetermined by where your body stores its fat. You can't control where the fat ends up settling. At no weight am I a busty lass, and I assume that the same holds true for most men.


----------



## William (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi

It is mostly genetics. That is how some BHMs have big moobs and some SSBHMs have smaller ones.


William






Waxwing said:


> To me that's one of the best and funniest myths. From a scientific standpoint wholly without merit, but people still think it's true.
> 
> As far as moobs go, I'm going to assume that they are much like chick boobs. It's pretty much predetermined by where your body stores its fat. You can't control where the fat ends up settling. At no weight am I a busty lass, and I assume that the same holds true for most men.


----------



## cancer the friendly cat (Oct 31, 2007)

zonker said:


> Therefore, bring on the moobage -- and the resultant pleasures of the flesh.
> 
> :eat1:



That's the main reason I asked.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 8, 2007)

William said:


> Hi
> It is mostly genetics. That is how some BHMs have big moobs and some SSBHMs have smaller ones.
> William


 
Yeah, well the last time I hit 350 I had huge moobs. I lost 30 pounds, lost the moobs, and now upon gaining back to 350 again my moobs are small. 

So did my genes change from two years ago? I don't think so. Must be diet or something...I used to eat loads of trans fats and now I avoid it.


----------



## William (Nov 8, 2007)

Well 

Some Fat guys get real huge and still have small moobs for their body size and some skinner guys have large moobs for their body size. Fat is not the main variable in the process. The difference also could be caused by your body chemistry at the time you gained weigh or maybe you were just smoking a lot of Doobies 

William



Buffetbelly said:


> Yeah, well the last time I hit 350 I had huge moobs. I lost 30 pounds, lost the moobs, and now upon gaining back to 350 again my moobs are small.
> 
> So did my genes change from two years ago? I don't think so. Must be diet or something...I used to eat loads of trans fats and now I avoid it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 8, 2007)

gast said:


> I've not been precise, you can be fit while being overweight, that's absolutely right. Even much fitter than an average person. But you can't stay healthy as long as you could if your weight was smaller. Your articulations will abrade much quicker, because the surface of the articulation can't grow bigger. The tissue can't deal with the resulting high pressure. The same happens to people performing too much sports, especially to bodybuilders. Both groups can stay fit and healthy for a long time, but both have long term risks. I've seen many articulation implants and though the newer ones are not really bad, its something you should not want to have in your body. Especially knees are tricky, hips are a bit better but far from being good. The longer you can avoid getting such an implant, the more comfortable the last decades of your life will be.
> But that's no excuse for bing underweight. In case science develops adequate (and affordable) exchange tissue for the articulations, my most serious concern will disappear.



That goes with everyone though. The same wear and tear will happen to a person of any size that loses the ablity to exercise at any age. That's why it's important for everyone to workout as long as possible: The deteriation happens as soon as activity begins to lower.

Diet and exercise are equally strong components when it comes to weight changes, but activity level has a HIGH barring on mortality rates.

I personally think it's more important for people that purposely do these things, but it's still important for people that are average weight to exercise as well.
You're not attesting that because the long term effects can be like that (I can go against that, but I won't now), that someone in the norm range is better off, even if they live like crap are you? Science would disagree with you.


----------



## stefanie (Nov 20, 2007)

zonker said:


> Here's a quote I think which may sum up a lot of feelings. I think it's from Helen Dunmore's short story collection Loves of Fat Men. I have not read that collection, but someone passed along this quote.
> 
> "There is nothing as sleep-giving as the shoulder and breast of a fat man."



I like that book a lot - even though there could have been way more of Ulli's fat lover in it!

*William* and *BuffetBelly* - I think you both are right. Genetics plays into it, but also hormones. *BB*, like you say, you were eating different (and healthier) fats the 2nd time around. I wonder if the kinds of fats we eat affect our hormones.

But either way, however a guy gets them, they're all good ... ; )


----------



## altered states (Nov 20, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> One word: implants. It worked for Genesis P-orridge.



Seen him lately? I don't know if "worked" is the correct term.


----------



## altered states (Nov 20, 2007)

cancer the friendly cat said:


> I passed the 325 pound mark last month, and have gained about 75 pounds since last November. I have about a "A cup" size moobs now, and I'm wondering how I can get them bigger? Do I just gain more (as my legs and arms are softer and bigger than they used to be as well as my moobs), or are there certain ways?



Three words: Hair restoration medications.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 20, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> One word: implants. It worked for Genesis P-orridge.



Imagine if Genesis P-Orridge had gotten involved in the weight gain scene. It would have been one unusual sub-culture he hasn't been involved in yet.

Hmmm....Am I the only one that got the Genesis P-orridge refernece on this board?


----------



## altered states (Nov 21, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Imagine if Genesis P-Orridge had gotten involved in the weight gain scene. It would have been one unusual sub-culture he hasn't been involved in yet.
> 
> Hmmm....Am I the only one that got the Genesis P-orridge reference on this board?



You're not alone, Judge. I got into Throbbing Gristle late in high school when they were pretty much defunct already but still way wilder and cooler than the 80s "industrial" disco crap they'd spawned. I later met him around '89 with his then-girlfriend at a friend's apartment, and he was ill but still gracious to a drooling fan, very much the middle-aged, middle-class gentleman (literally sipping tea from a china cup), except for these weird braidy things in his hair. I believe he now lives in the South Bronx!

And funny you should mention Genesis getting into weight gain: A while back on these very boards, Ned Sonntag mused about the idea that feeders and feedees would take their place as a hip underground sub culture that eventually would find its way out into the mainstream. This was based on the book that had just come out from V-Search called _Deviant Desires,_ a chapter of which was dedicated to FAs and Feederism, in which Ned appears as expert and proponent. Old farts like him and me remembered that V-Search's predecessor, ReSearch, had come out with _Modern Primitives_ in the mid 80s, a book that pretty much single-handedly set off the piercing and tattooing craze that took over the 16-35 year old planet a decade later. 

See, Ned's theory was basically that if something as loony as putting a spike through your sack could make it from the dungeons of the Lower East Side to the Short Hills Mall, why not feederism? I bring this all up because Genesis P, as an early enthusiast of body modification (something as Seth noted he's carried to yet a new extreme), was the star of _Modern Primitives_.... 

I believe TG is now in reunion mode, so maybe I'll see you at a gig if they make it to New York!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 22, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> I believe TG is now in reunion mode, so maybe I'll see you at a gig if they make it to New York!



P-orridge's other band, Psychic TV played at PS1 in Long Island City last August. I live in nearby Jackson Heights and I didn't hear about the show until a week after it happened! I was pissed off that I missed it.


----------



## altered states (Nov 23, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> P-orridge's other band, Psychic TV played at PS1 in Long Island City last August. I live in nearby Jackson Heights and I didn't hear about the show until a week after it happened! I was pissed off that I missed it.



Yeah, that passed under my radar, too, but then again that goes for just about everything these days, since my move to the UnBorough. Anyway, PS1 would be a great place to see them - with the 7 train screeching by and the toxic waste wafting up from the nearby Newtown Creek.


----------

